# Veteran's day poem



## travcoman45 (Nov 2, 2010)

With veterans day just round the corner, please read this. It applies most appropriately on that day but we all should remember these folks everday:

A Poem Worth Reading

He was getting old and paunchy
And his hair was falling fast,
And he sat around the Legion,
Telling stories of the past.

Of a war that he once fought in
And the deeds that he had done,
In his exploits with his buddies;
They were heroes, every one.

And 'tho sometimes to his neighbors
His tales became a joke,
All his buddies listened quietly
For they knew where of he spoke.

But we'll hear his tales no longer,
For ol' Bob has passed away,
And the world's a little poorer
For a Soldier died today.

He won't be mourned by many,
Just his children and his wife.
For he lived an ordinary,
Very quiet sort of life..

He held a job and raised a family,
Going quietly on his way;
And the world won't note his passing,
'Tho a Soldier died today.

When politicians leave this earth,
Their bodies lie in state,
While thousands note their passing,
And proclaim that they were great.

Papers tell of their life stories
From the time that they were young
But the passing of a Soldier
Goes unnoticed, and unsung.

Is the greatest contribution
To the welfare of our land,
Some jerk who breaks his promise
And cons his fellow man?

Or the ordinary fellow
Who in times of war and strife,
Goes off to serve his country
And offers up his life?

The politician's stipend
And the style in which he lives,
Are often disproportionate,
To the service that he gives.

While the ordinary Soldier,
Who offered up his all,
Is paid off with a medal
And perhaps a pension, small.

It's so easy to forget them,
For it is so many times
That our Bob's and Jim's and Johnny's,
Went to battle, but we know,

It is not the politicians
With their compromise and ploys,
Who won for us the freedom
That our country now enjoys.

Should you find yourself in danger,
With your enemies at hand,
Would you really want some cop-out,
With his ever waffling stand?

Or would you want a Soldier--
His home, his country, his kin,
Just a common Soldier,
Who would fight until the end.

He was just a common Soldier,
And his ranks are growing thin,
But his presence should remind us
We may need his like again.

For when countries are in conflict,
We find the Soldier's part
Is to clean up all the troubles
That the politicians start.

If we cannot do him honor
While he's here to hear the praise,
Then at least let's give him homage
At the ending of his days.

Perhaps just a simple headline
In the paper that might say:
"OUR COUNTRY IS IN MOURNING,
A SOLDIER DIED TODAY."

My sincere thanks ta all soldiers, past, present an those yet ta come. Yall er hero's each an every one of ya. May god bless those that give everthing they have fer us. So often, they are never told that they mean so much to us. Take a moment an thank a soldier when ya see em. We don't have to agree with the politics of any war er conflict, but the soldiers is simply followin his er her's orders, let them know we support them. Save the bitchin fer Washington.   

/ message  sig


----------



## meateater (Nov 2, 2010)

Tip I got two boxes ready to send next week. GOD BLESS OUR TROOPS!


----------



## rdknb (Nov 2, 2010)

Thank you for that tip.  I sent a copy to my son who is a vet and kept a copy for me a retired 11B 1SG


----------



## travcoman45 (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks, them boxes mean the world to em.


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Nov 2, 2010)

That should be required reading. Thanks for the post.


----------



## richoso1 (Nov 3, 2010)

Thanks Tip, for sharing a great poem. It touches the heart of many. Best of wishes to your son, and may he return home safely.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 3, 2010)

Great poem Tip!

Best to you & yours.

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 3, 2010)

Hey Tip

Thanks for taking the  time to post a great poem. It has been my pleasure and honor for the last 15 years to design security systems to protect these wonderful folks and I enjoy every minute I get to spend with them.

We have a tradition in our little town which is just outside the back gate of Camp Pendleton. Many of us will be in a restaruant and see a soldier in the restaurant and we ask the waiter for their check and insist that they only say thanks from one of your admirers. It really makes you feel good to do something for them.


----------

